# Offshore Nigeria



## gdynia

Just heard over the grapevine 8 Europeans have been kidnapped from a Drilling Rig any members heard any further details


----------



## Jeff Egan

Heard on Teletext 6 Brits 1 USA 1 Canada. Rig called Bulford Dolphin, Aberdeen based


----------



## Tmac1720

*Kidnapped*

Neville,

Six British workers plus 1 American and 1 Canadian kidnapped from the Bulford Dolphin drilling rig owned by Fred Olsen Energy ASA. No names are being released yet and Dolphin Drilling are working with Nigerian authorities to secure the mens release. No ransom demand has been recieved yet and the location of the men remains unclear as is the identity of the kidnappers. All operations have been suspended by Fred Olsen and Dolphin drilling and all non essentila personnel have been evacuated back to the mainland. The rig had 84 workers aboard when attacked. If I get any more from Fred Olsen you will be the firat to know. Just heard the Foreign and Commonwealth Office have become involved and are trying to find out further information from its contacts in Nigeria.


----------



## Jeff Egan

Rig sent out Mayday that it was being attacked by up to 30 armed men in speedboats.


----------



## gdynia

Thanks Guys for info.


----------



## R58484956

Teletext in the south is only visual, we are obviously behind the north with progress.


----------



## Jeff Egan

Mmmmm!!


----------



## R58484956

Jeff any news on WR


----------



## Jeff Egan

He's not on the membership list!


----------



## R58484956

I mentioned that last week, all a bit of a mystery. Go to chat.


----------



## Pat McCardle

Jeff Egan said:


> He's not on the membership list!



But YOU are?


----------



## Jeff Egan

Yes Pat I've just checked.


----------

